# mexico schools



## r0ll0e (Oct 5, 2008)

Can anybody tell me about the colleges in Mexico and where I could go to research the info. Me and my wife want to go back to school but can't afford it here in the states more so with are three kids.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here are some results from Google:
Univeristy of Guadalajara Spanish Programs - Introduction for the University of Guadalajara.
Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México ... For the University of Mexico
UDEM - About UDEM U of Monterrey
And, You could google University of _____________, and enter any major city in Mexico for more.
When you make contact, they can probably give you information regarding student visas; or, you may inquire at your nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Depends on what city and what you want to study. I would be able to tell you about Mexico City.


----------

